# 24 "Dance Preludes" for piano



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

This was my main project for 2022: a series of 24 piano preludes in all major and minor keys.
The title "Préludes à danser" refers to the more or less subtle dance character of most of the pieces. I'm envisioning the entire series of preludes as one big ballet suite.

The music is free for non-commercial use and can be downloaded here:




__





24 Préludes à danser, Op.211 (Peters, Rob) - IMSLP: Free Sheet Music PDF Download







imslp.org





I just uploaded the complete score, so it's possible it won't be available for download yet, but you can sample individual preludes under the "Selections" tab.

Hope you pianists out there will enjoy this "musical offering"!


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

RobertJTh said:


> This was my main project for 2022: a series of 24 piano preludes in all major and minor keys.
> The title "Préludes à danser" refers to the more or less subtle dance character of most of the pieces. I'm envisioning the entire series of preludes as one big ballet suite.
> 
> The music is free for non-commercial use and can be downloaded here:
> ...


So the starting point for this genre is a kind of modern mix of Das Wohltemperierte Klavier, Bach’s Dance Suites and Chopin’s preludes, with a neoclassival twist by Ravel, maybe?

I had a look at the score and was impressed by your work!

If if I have understood correctly you are a professional organist and sure could perform the work yourself? I would suggest to recording it.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Thanks for the comment, it means a lot to me. And I'm glad you liked the music!

Your description is pretty apt, but I like to think that my present style is something that evolved over the years and instead of encapsulating elements of other composers, it somehow grew out of a set of compositional rules I set for myself. Like employing chromatic, non-triadic harmony while avoiding chromatic melodies. But if we're talking stylistic choices, one could say that there's a definite French atmosphere while for instance my organ sonatas have a more German neo-baroque flavor - with both use roughly the same method of composition.

i often thought about recording some of my own works, specifically the organ works, and I had several plans for cd recordings, but the cd market completely collapsed and a colleague of mine who had his own recording studio and record label quit business, sadly. And I don't have the equipment or resources to do it myself. So I'm hoping someone interested in my music will one day decide to play and record my music - one can dream, right?


----------

